# Need a LGB Mogul light bulb



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a 2119D, I'm trying to locate a replacement blub for the front at a reasonable price. I know it's a plug in type.


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

Is it 5V or 24V?


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

phils2um said:


> Is it 5V or 24V?


I'm not 100% sure, that's one reason why I'm asking.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All LGB moguls used the 5 volt plug-in bulb.


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> All LGB moguls used the 5 volt plug-in bulb.


I though so and I know it’s the same with the smoke units as well. I was wondering if there’s a reasonable replace solution.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I buy my LGB replacement parts from these guys, LGB Model Trains, LGB Locomotives, Garden Train Sets, G Scale Model Trains, Click on Parts

trainman


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful buying non LGB bulbs. LGB runs the 5 volt bulbs at over 6 volts. Same for the smoke unit, seuthe has the smoke unit rated at 4-7 volts.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I change out all my blubs on my engines and rolling stock to LED's, better light and last forever, plus no effected by voltage drops. 

trainman


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> Be careful buying non LGB bulbs. LGB runs the 5 volt bulbs at over 6 volts. Same for the smoke unit, seuthe has the smoke unit rated at 4-7 volts.


I heard the same from others regrades to that.




trainmanfw&sw said:


> I change out all my blubs on my engines and rolling stock to LED's, better light and last forever, plus no effected by voltage drops.
> 
> trainman


Which leds do you recommend? I've seen quite a few online that might work.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I would say a 5mm bright white LED, voltage from 7 to 12 volts. If your wondering about the voltage being more, don't, LED's of that voltage range will burn just fine and have a very good bright light. Someone said the LGB voltage was between 5-7, so I would be playing it safe with a LED in that voltage range. Biggest problem for you might be finding an LED that just plugs into the LGB headlight socket, Try a 12v LED, you might have to bend the leads a little to fit the LGB plug, if it works cutoff the leads shorter to fit the headlight, plus LED's are directional, if it doesn't light, reverse leads in the plug.

trainman


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

trainmanfw&sw said:


> I would say a 5mm bright white LED, voltage from 7 to 12 volts. If your wondering about the voltage being more, don't, LED's of that voltage range will burn just fine and have a very good bright light. Someone said the LGB voltage was between 5-7, so I would be playing it safe with a LED in that voltage range. Biggest problem for you might be finding an LED that just plugs into the LGB headlight socket, Try a 12v LED, you might have to bend the leads a little to fit the LGB plug, if it works cutoff the leads shorter to fit the headlight, plus LED's are directional, if it doesn't light, reverse leads in the plug.
> 
> trainman


So these should work.

Amazon.com: EDGELEC 200pcs 10 Colors x 20pcs 5mm LED Light Emitting Diode Assorted Kit 29mm Lead Clear Round Lamp White Red Blue Green Yellow UV Bright LEDs Bulb +300pcs Resistors for DC 6-12V Lights: Home Improvement


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

K-5 said:


> So these should work.
> 
> Amazon.com: EDGELEC 200pcs 10 Colors x 20pcs 5mm LED Light Emitting Diode Assorted Kit 29mm Lead Clear Round Lamp White Red Blue Green Yellow UV Bright LEDs Bulb +300pcs Resistors for DC 6-12V Lights: Home Improvement


I just realize wrong voltage range.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I would say those should work, remember you are going to have to put that resistor in the headlight wiring in line to protect the 5-7 volts supplied by LGB as these are 3v LED's you are buying. The resistor can go on either wire lead and the direction of the resistor makes no difference, but LED's are +/- sensitive, that is if it won't light on way reverse the LED light in the socket. I usually go the other way and start with a higher voltage LED 9-12volts and use resistors to bring the power to the LED down, but can work either way, test first before you closeup your engine, I let my LED's burn for sometimes hours to make sure is all ok, do check your power from the track as track power does effect headlight brightness, which is volts.

trainman.


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

trainmanfw&sw said:


> I would say those should work, remember you are going to have to put that resistor in the headlight wiring in line to protect the 5-7 volts supplied by LGB as these are 3v LED's you are buying. The resistor can go on either wire lead and the direction of the resistor makes no difference, but LED's are +/- sensitive, that is if it won't light on way reverse the LED light in the socket. I usually go the other way and start with a higher voltage LED 9-12volts and use resistors to bring the power to the LED down, but can work either way, test first before you closeup your engine, I let my LED's burn for sometimes hours to make sure is all ok, do check your power from the track as track power does effect headlight brightness, which is volts.
> 
> trainman.


Amazon.com: 50pcs 12V 5mm Blue LED 9V - 12V Gauge Cluster Instrument Light Emitting diode: Home Improvement 

So these would be a better match?


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Those should work and you probably won't need a resistor if LGB power outlet is in the 5-7v range. Make sure to get the white ones, those are blue. 

trainman


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

trainmanfw&sw said:


> Those should work and you probably won't need a resistor if LGB power outlet is in the 5-7v range. Make sure to get the white ones, those are blue.
> 
> trainman


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

I just ordered them and I made sure I ordered the right ones.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The definition od LED is Light Emitting Diodes. Diodes can short and get hot esp. if run at a higher voltage than spec'd. So, always use a resistor for the voltage difference if the voltage is higher than the led spec. The resistor is dependent on the voltage dropped and the led maximum current.


----------



## K-5 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> The definition od LED is Light Emitting Diodes. Diodes can short and get hot esp. if run at a higher voltage than spec'd. So, always use a resistor for the voltage difference if the voltage is higher than the led spec. The resistor is dependent on the voltage dropped and the led maximum current.


The ones ordered are 9v to 12v, I may not need a resistor.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I have available the LGB locomotive push pin light bulbs, $2 each, if you need them, or $8.50 5 pack. Check out the LGB and DCC components and accessories available on my Website: LGB Trains | Old Dominion Railways | Repairs & DCC Installs | United States


----------



## Loretta (9 mo ago)

LGB is designed for commissioning and monitoring 1- and 2-stage gas burners or gas burners in intermittent operation. They are also suitable for small and medium output gas burners (normally up to. Also for small and medium output gas burners (typically up to 350 kW) with or without a blower in intermittent operation. Intermittent operation. Depending on the burner type, flame monitoring is done with ionization flame detectors, QRC1 blue flame detectors for gas blower burners, or QRA UV flame detectors. I also needed the LGB Mogul bulbs but found a replacement; not quite the same, but the led strip light is clearly more modern and better.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

can you explain what your post has to do with a light bulb?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want the lights to simulate older steam engine lights, go with an amber tint, LGB older screw in bulbs were tinted. You could also paint them with nail polish (leds and bulbs) for different color aspects.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Massoth is who did the bulbs and other electrical parts for LGB, after the bankruptcy they went off on their own. So you can find all the needed bulbs and such under the Massoth name as well as LGB.


----------

